# My first vaping media article



## RichJB (13/8/16)

Hello all

I'm a copywriter by profession and have decided to write vaping articles for distribution to local media outlets. I was approached recently by a new local consumer website and asked to write a brief overview to introduce their readers to vaping and answer some of their questions. The article has now been published online and can be viewed here. I hope that it's sufficiently accurate, reasonable and objective enough for y'all.

I will be contacting more outlets to try and convince them to publish articles. I figure that the negative publicity and reporting of falsehoods won't stop of its own accord. So if we want to change people's views, we have to be proactive and do it ourselves.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 18 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/16)

Nice article @RichJB... I noticed your posts always eloquent.. and now we know why... great job on spreading the word in well written article!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/8/16)

Super article @RichJB 

Well written and nicely balanced. Lovely!

Give that man a Premium Juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/8/16)

PS
@RichJB - I replied to the article.
Only people here will know who it is

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/8/16)

.
Do you remember the saying "all it takes for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing" 
Well, the negative publicity may not be evil, but here we have @RichJB doing something constructive. 

Well done !!!

.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (13/8/16)

Great work!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dave1 (13/8/16)

Excellent article @RichJB will be passing url to many uninitiated. Well written and researched. I would be awesome if you could include some info on second hand vapour compared to second hand smoke as it is a subject that always comes up when trying to explain the pro's of vaping.
Well done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/8/16)

@RichJB, if you are comfortable and if appropriate, feel free to post the article here below.
A copy paste should work.
Will probably lead to more folk here reading it
Up to you


----------



## RichJB (13/8/16)

Thank you for all the positive comments, everyone!

@Dave1, I intend to write a follow-up article in which I would address health issues such as second-hand vapour, popcorn lung, formaldehyde, and the anti-freeze claims. I wrote this article very quickly and would need a bit more time to research these additional health issues for the follow-up.

@Silver, I would have to check with the webmaster of the other site first. I wrote it for them on the understanding that they could use it as their own IP. Although I'm sure he would have no problem with the article being repeated elsewhere. The main concern is that consumers get the information they need to make informed choices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie (14/8/16)

Excellent article, keep it going.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (14/8/16)

Well written article. Congrats dude

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moonunit (14/8/16)

Excellent article, covers most points and gives a very understanding of vaping!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (14/8/16)

Well written article! Congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

